# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CakePHP > آموزش: آموزش تصویری فارسی Cakephp

## mohsened

سلام ،
آموزش تصویری فارسی Cakephp
http://forum.cakephp.ir/thread-52.html

----------


## eimanpaladin

ببخشید سایت cakephp.ir دیگه در دسترس نیست لینکی وجود دارد برای دانلود

----------


## zoghal

دامین فروم عوض شده شما می توانید با دامین cake-php.ir وارد فروم بشید

----------

